

My Hackerday contribution: a video on posting to Facebook using ASP.Net/C# - MarkJHagan
http://www.markhagan.me/Samples/Grant-Access-And-Post-As-Facebook-User-ASPNet

======
MarkJHagan
I know it isn't much, but I was inspired by this post:
[http://chat.stackexchange.com/rooms/6111/i-am-hacking-
this-w...](http://chat.stackexchange.com/rooms/6111/i-am-hacking-this-weekend)

